# Visa 189 skilled immigration for software engineer with 60 points?



## kanchanup (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi all,

I am planning to file an EOI with 60 points (assessed) in coming months for software engineer. Is there any guess by when can I get the visa granted, Just an approx .
I mean with 60 points how many months approximately it would take.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

The most recent EOI with 60 points to receive an invitation for software engineer (2613xx) was mid-December 2015, so there is a very long waiting list. At the moment, only 65 points or higher are being invited, so it's not possible to predict when they may clear the backlog and begin inviting 60 point applicants again. If you can improve your points (e.g. retaking English tests), that will improve your chances to receive an invitation.


----------



## iaooi1 (Aug 2, 2016)

kanchanup said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am planning to file an EOI with 60 points (assessed) in coming months for software engineer. Is there any guess by when can I get the visa granted, Just an approx .
> I mean with 60 points how many months approximately it would take.
> ...


You may refer to their website for more information:-
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/3-august-2016-round-results

The current backlog for Software Engineer is 65 Points and date of effect is 6th June 2016. If you were to submit your EOI with 60 points in the coming months, it may take quite a while to get an invitation (probably mid next year?). You will also need to take into consideration of other applicants that are submitting their EOI with 65 points and above in the coming months. This will push you further down the queue. If possible, as mentioned by Maggie, try achieving a better score for your English test and jump ahead.

Good luck


----------



## kanchanup (Aug 15, 2016)

Till how many months my EOI will not expire..
And also if in case rules get
Change in between before invite..
Will it effect my application.
And what about my PTE score? Will that still be considered?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

kanchanup said:


> Till how many months my EOI will not expire..
> And also if in case rules get
> Change in between before invite..
> Will it effect my application.
> And what about my PTE score? Will that still be considered?


If you do some research, you will find the answers to your own questions.

From the SkillSelect website: "Your EOI will stay in SkillSelect for a maximum of two years."

If rules change that affect your eligibility for an invitation, then yes it would affect your application.

Your PTE score must be valid at the time of invitation, and scores are considered valid for 3 years.


----------



## kanchanup (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks alot Maggie


----------



## waqarnaeem11 (Apr 2, 2017)

I am planning to EOI, with 60 points, after state sponsorship, 
Software engineer 261313 ANZSCO Code
what are the chances of getting the invitation? and till how many months?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

waqarnaeem11 said:


> I am planning to EOI, with 60 points, after state sponsorship,
> Software engineer 261313 ANZSCO Code
> what are the chances of getting the invitation? and till how many months?


State sponsorship can never be predicted as they do not follow any fixed pattern or timeline 

But all said and done the chances of your getting sponsorship with just 55 points under 261313 would require no less then a miracle
The chances are practically non existent to be frank

You should look at alternatives and not depend on this route

Cheers


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

You need at least 65+ (excluding state sponsored) to have a realistic chance at getting a PR.

I read somewhere Australia is the country that took most number of Immigrants for the year 2017. Things are changing fast.

I won't be surprised if 70 Points start to have a waiting time of 4-5 months.


----------



## kanchanup14 (Jan 8, 2018)

*shazil*



waqarnaeem11 said:


> I am planning to EOI, with 60 points, after state sponsorship,
> Software engineer 261313 ANZSCO Code
> what are the chances of getting the invitation? and till how many months?


plz share your time line and points to get better idea


----------



## kanchanup14 (Jan 8, 2018)

newbienz said:


> State sponsorship can never be predicted as they do not follow any fixed pattern or timeline
> 
> But all said and done the chances of your getting sponsorship with just 55 points under 261313 would require no less then a miracle
> The chances are practically non existent to be frank
> ...


bro do u think with 60 points on your own we can get regional sponsorship (489) ?


----------

